# Is this a good temp?



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

Running a 2700k @ 4.0Ghz OC (I know very slightly, I don't know how to OC very well yet).

It's running 29c Idle and 44c under load with a $30 after market fan.

Is this good? It got up to 55c once, but that was a hot July day.

Thanks.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You have posted this in cases and cooling I will move it to the overclocking section, also read the guides at the top of the overclocking section.

You have nothing to worry about with those temps, the CPU wont start throttling till it gets over 80 degrees c.

I always use Asus boards their software isn't the best thing to use to monitor temps or overclock with, always use the BIOS.

Verify the temps in the BIOS and with CPUID hardware monitor.

You need to stress test your overclock. Either use prime95 on full stress for 6 hours or run intel burn test for 20 passes on very high. You should always stress test to see whether your OC is stable. Running the computer for 30 minutes or playing a game for a while doesn't prove anything.


----------

